# ترانيم ماهر فايز ( كما فى السماء )



## Gamela (5 ديسمبر 2006)

ماهر فايز
شريط كما فى السماء
http://www.divshare.com/download/60868-ecd ادينى امانه ليك 
http://www.divshare.com/download/60923-a9c اسف 
http://www.divshare.com/download/60984-829 اسمك يتغننى 

http://www.divshare.com/download/61115-b74 اقدم 

http://www.divshare.com/download/61263-676 المعصره 

http://www.divshare.com/download/62439-0cb انهض 

http://www.divshare.com/download/62461-352 بمخافتك

http://www.divshare.com/download/62548-14a زيدوا المسيح

http://www.divshare.com/download/62660-085 شعبك يتقدم بيك

http://www.divshare.com/download/62685-286 لك مجدا

http://www.divshare.com/download/62746-782 هاعدى 

http://www.divshare.com/download/62767-2c3 ولا حد غيرك قالها

طريقة التحميل 
*هتلاقى على اليمين خالص كلمة download original
دوس عليها *
*هيحولك على صفحة الداونلود وهيبدأ الداونلود لوحده *


----------



## Gamela (5 ديسمبر 2006)

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/ftYCSBN
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/gbTdEAJ
دى اللينكات شغاله تمام


----------



## aimanhanna@yahoo.com (9 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا انا عايش في امريكا ومش عارف احصل علي الشريط ده 
يا ريت تحط باقي الترانيم انت حاطط 6 بس
شكرا جدا لمحبتك وكرمك


----------



## بيترالخواجة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع يا استاذى


----------



## sibebe (27 يناير 2007)

الف الف شكر و مش عارف اقولك قلبت الديا علي الالبوم ده قد ايه


----------



## bobob2007 (27 يناير 2007)

thankssss


----------



## nstevenp (3 فبراير 2007)

thank you very much waiting for more


----------



## soso99 (3 فبراير 2007)

شكرا كتير على هذة الترانيم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Gamela (5 فبراير 2007)

Gamela قال:


> دى بعض من ترانيم المرنم ماهر فايز فى شريطه الجديد كما فى السماء ودى اللينكات واتمنى الترانيم تعجبكم:-
> *http://www.fileflyer.com/view/ftYCSBN
> 
> http://www.fileflyer.com/view/gbTdEA*وان شاء الله هاجبلكوا باقى الشريط قررررررررررررررريب جدا:yahoo:​



ميرسى لردودكوا كتييييييييييير وده لينك فيه كل ترانيم الشريط كما فى السماء
*Www.myfaith.page.tl*​وداخل على حمل اجدد الترانيم هتلاقى االشريط كامل ومعاه ترانيم رائعه جدا ربنا يباركوا


----------



## Gamela (5 فبراير 2007)

ماهر فايز
شريط كما فى السماء
http://www.divshare.com/download/60868-ecd   ادينى امانه ليك  
http://www.divshare.com/download/60923-a9c             اسف   
http://www.divshare.com/download/60984-829                      اسمك يتغننى  

http://www.divshare.com/download/61115-b74                              اقدم    

http://www.divshare.com/download/61263-676                         المعصره  

http://www.divshare.com/download/62439-0cb                                انهض  

http://www.divshare.com/download/62461-352                                بمخافتك

http://www.divshare.com/download/62548-14a                         زيدوا المسيح

http://www.divshare.com/download/62660-085                         شعبك يتقدم بيك

http://www.divshare.com/download/62685-286                                   لك مجدا

http://www.divshare.com/download/62746-782                                هاعدى 

http://www.divshare.com/download/62767-2c3                    ولا حد غيرك قالها


----------



## shadyos (28 فبراير 2007)

*لو قلت كلمة شكرا مكونش وفيت جميلك كل الي اقدر اقولة الرب يباركك ويحفظك ويديك نعمة ليل ونهار ​*


----------



## غصن زيتون (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم ماهر فايز (كما فى السماء)*

طبعا عاجز عن الشكر
 _ربنا يحفظك و يرعاك_
           وياريت شريط سحابة زكريات لماهر فايز


----------



## مستور (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم ماهر فايز (كما فى السماء)*

أنا محتاج شريط "ماعرفش ليه" ل ماهر فايز....


----------



## mico2005 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ماهر فايز (كما فى السماء)*

شكرا جدا بس أنا مش عارف أحمل من الموقع ده هو بيتحمل منه إزاي


----------



## mico2005 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ماهر فايز (كما فى السماء)*

اللي هو ده
http://www.divshare.com


----------



## oesi no (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ماهر فايز (كما فى السماء)*

*هتلاقى على اليمين خالص كلمة  download original*
*دوس عليها *
*هيحولك على صفحة الداونلود وهيبدأ الداونلود لوحده *​


----------



## mico2005 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ماهر فايز (كما فى السماء)*

*شكرا يا  oesi_no تمام عرفت أحمل شكرا جدا ليك​*


----------



## chocho2 (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ماهر فايز (كما فى السماء)*

شكرآ على نعمة الرب ليك ارجو منك ترنيمة ماتسويش


----------



## chocho2 (22 فبراير 2009)

الرب يبارك خدمتك ويجعلها مثمره دامآ ويمسح ترانيمك دامآ ويعطيك مسحه خاصه


----------



## عمادفاروق (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكورجداجدالكم ولكل الاحباء


----------



## عمادفاروق (24 فبراير 2009)

تقدم ياشعبى وصابرع الجهادلاعوضك عن سنين الجراد


----------



## RA3OTH 3 (25 فبراير 2009)

*ميررسى جداا ترانيم رائعة ربنا يباركك*


----------



## يوسف عطية (25 فبراير 2009)

الف الف شكر و مش عارف اقولك قلبت الديا علي الالبوم ده قد ايه


----------



## ملك العين (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

